# BRAND NEW 15X10 MC CLEANS WIRE WHEELS IN BOX



## 2000pete (Dec 3, 2007)

BRAND NEW 15X10 MC CLEANS IN ORIGINAL BOX NEVER MOUNTED ON TIRES$700, CHEVY BOLT PATTERN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000pete_@May 25 2010, 10:06 PM~17603293
> *BRAND NEW 15X10 MC CLEANS IN ORIGINAL BOX NEVER MOUNTED ON TIRES$700, CHEVY BOLT PATTERN
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad these aren't 14x7, I would of scooped these up. These wheels really take me back to highschool.


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Even better cause it says Anaheim, Ca on them


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2010, 08:20 PM~17711639
> *Too bad these aren't 14x7, I would of scooped these up. These wheels really take me back to highschool.
> *


X2


----------



## lowridin1977 (Jul 30, 2007)

do you still have the 17x9s for sale


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Too bad these aren't 14x7, I would of scooped these up. These wheels really take me back to highschool.


<McLean wheels usually always had very good chrome front back and on the inside my big brother had a set in 83 I wanna say they were made in Fresno at that time but am not possitive and had a set of truspoke at the same time McLean's chrome was by far better both were nice wheels though.


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Is the bolt pattern 5 x 5 it 5 x 4 3/4 Chevy bolt pattern? Thanks


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> <McLean wheels usually always had very good chrome front back and on the inside my big brother had a set in 83 I wanna say they were made in Fresno at that time but am not possitive and had a set of truspoke at the same time McLean's chrome was by far better both were nice wheels though.


McLean originally from Fresno, then later in Anaheim. 
Mr. McLean and his son still building wheels locally. 
They also helped with early Roadstars too.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

ABRAXASS said:


> McLean originally from Fresno, then later in Anaheim.
> Mr. McLean and his son still building wheels locally.
> They also helped with early Roadstars too.


will they make 13's?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> will they make 13's?


X2.. What up ABR


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

ABRAXASS said:


> McLean originally from Fresno, then later in Anaheim.
> Mr. McLean and his son still building wheels locally.
> They also helped with early Roadstars too.


Sharp Wire Wheels were also from Fresno, I think they were also made by someone originally from McLean. Damn good wheels, still miss mine! Then again, not as much, cause I just scored a set like those McLeans up above, but 13X7's


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> will they make 13's?


I believe so. Son said they still have OG hubs, just no more OG caps/red stickers. They also rebuild wheels. Competitvely priced, but location is lil far out for most (Oakhurst Ca.). They use the same chrome shop as WWK, Meclec chrome in Fresno Ca.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice I think big Fred used to work there went to school with his daughters too bad no more OG McLean chips especially from Fresno some smooth baby moons caps would look real good on there as well since no more OG caps thank for responding bro have a good day


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Oak hurst isn't to far from Fresno might have to see if the Bigfoot burger joint is still up in coarse gold haha


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Oak hurst isn't to far from Fresno might have to see if the Bigfoot burger joint is still up in coarse gold haha


Nice score on the 13s bro


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Oak hurst isn't to far from Fresno might have to see if the Bigfoot burger joint is still up in coarse gold haha


LOL, "Bigfoot Burger" I forgot about that place 
Oakhurst and Coarsgold has changed a bit.
Bass Lake is still nice.


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

where are the wheels at


----------



## clodfan101 (May 23, 2011)

nice old school rim . i remember when i had a set in 93 

good luck on sale

very nice rims


----------



## jram84 (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you still have these wheels?


----------

